# Has anyone seen "Karate Elvis" ?



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 4, 2004)

One of my students just got me "Karate Elvis" for my recent birthday... It comes with a Lighted Stage, IKKA Certification, Breakable board, Dragon Standards to hold the board, TCB {*T*aking *C*are of *B*usiness} patch, and a moveable "action" arm to do the breaking! here is a site with pics of this specific uniform the he wore: http://www.wbbb.org/elvis/galleryA.htm 

      I was just wondering if anyone else had seen this unique piece of Kenpo History?

  I believe he picked it up off of ebay.  http://search.ebay.com/elvis-Karate_W0QQsokeywordredirectZ1QQfromZR8


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 4, 2004)

No, Sir--I haven't seen it before.  I'd like to know where they got it, if you don't mind asking--it looks cool!  :ultracool  

Oss,
Gin-Gin


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 4, 2004)

Yes, I have actually. I forgot all about that, thank you for posting that picture.:supcool:
 :asian:


----------



## Gary Crawford (Nov 4, 2004)

I'll have to look on e-bay for one of those,my Dad is a huge Elvis fan and has a collection of Elvis liquor decantors(one 24 ct gold).


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 4, 2004)

My instructor is a huge Elvis fan and has it in his office!  I love the certificate!  It's really cool!!! :supcool:


----------



## ikenpo (Nov 4, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if anyone else had seen this unique piece of Kenpo History?



Yep,

First saw one in C. Dishmon's place on his shelf back when we were training with Mr. Whitson for the long weekend. I think his comment was, "Dude, you gotta have the Karate Elvis"...

jb


----------



## cdhall (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes, I've seen this. It is several years old which is why they are on eBay now. I could not get one when I first saw and later when I had money they were out of the stores.

My brother-in-law is a huge Elvis fan and I have always liked Elvis.

When I make it to 10th Black, I'm going to wear that Gi myself.
:uhyeah:


----------



## Brother John (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah Mr. Conatser, I own one in mint condition.
No joke.

It's okay.

What's really kinda neat is that the belt certificate in the case is an exact scale replica. You can make out Mr. Parker's signature and everything.
My wife got it on E-bay.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Seig (Nov 9, 2004)

Mr. C gets all the best toys.....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 9, 2004)

Brother John said:
			
		

> Yeah Mr. Conatser, I own one in mint condition.
> No joke.  What's really kinda neat is that the belt certificate in the case is an exact scale replica. You can make out Mr. Parker's signature and everything.
> Your Brother John


 Mine is mint too..... {but I did take off the clear outside packing so I could play with it}! :ultracool




			
				Seig said:
			
		

> Mr. C gets all the best toys.....


 Not always...... but now I am opening up my new I-Pod!

 :asian:


----------



## Fight with attitude (Nov 11, 2004)

http://www.martialartsplanet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=454&stc=1 


LOL! Andrew Green loves elvis and karate.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 12, 2004)

Great picture, Mr. Green :lol: 

I bought my very own "Karate Elvis" from e-Bay yesterday - can't wait to get it next week!!:ultracool  

Thank you *GoldenDragon*, for telling us about it. :asian:  :wavey:  :karate:

*HUG*
Gin-Gin


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 12, 2004)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Thank you *GoldenDragon*, for telling us about it. :asian:  :wavey:  :karate:*HUG*Gin-Gin


 :wink1:     :wink:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 12, 2004)

Fight with attitude said:
			
		

> http://www.martialartsplanet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=454&stc=1
> 
> 
> LOL! Andrew Green loves elvis and karate.


That is hysterical!  I may have just found my next avatar!


----------



## Fight with attitude (Nov 14, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> That is hysterical! I may have just found my next avatar!


LOL! This is great. Andrew will love your new avatar.


----------



## cdhall (Nov 15, 2004)

FYI. I found this listing online.
I knew there was another but I wasn't sure what, looks like it was the Blue Hawaii Action Figure.

http://www.essentialelvis.com/Shop_Novelty_misc.htm


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks Doug.  Those look like nice figures too; plus I dig the "Blue Hawaii" lunchbox! ("Rock-a-hula, rock-rock-a-hula...") :ultracool


----------



## Journey (Nov 29, 2004)

That's got to be one of funniest things I 've ever seen. I live a sheltered life. I've gotta have one. To ebay I go.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 29, 2004)

I got my "Karate Elvis" last Tuesday, and it's so *cool*!! [And yes, I did take it out of the packaging so that I could play with it...]


----------

